# Paris



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tabernack off PT(Or something like that)
Me away 2 Paris at 7 the morns morning so canna give u no more grief till i get back!:jester:
Happy b/day 2 Gazman on sat as he is the same day as me,So he must b a really good guy:thumbup:
I will catch up fan i get hame c fits being going on!!!:thumbsup:
Take it easy lads and not 2 much fighting!:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy bithday Van & Gaz :thumbup:
Take your camera Vanman, we want to see some holiday snaps.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy b day gazman and vanman









And I shall be waiting for you to get back from your vacation vanman. To pay you back your your fatty comment. And yes I can still fit through a 16" o/c wall, it's called, do a tummy tuck.

Hope you had lots of birthday cake, and plenty of beers to wash it down,,,,,,, future fatty:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthdays VANMAN and gazman !!:thumbup: Enjoy your trip Van. Why not take gaz with you ! ? After all, they don't call it gay Paree for nothin' !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Happy bithday Van & Gaz :thumbup:
> Take your camera Vanman, we want to see some holiday snaps.


Happy birthday van and gaz.

Sooooo, Off the paris are we, Sorry to tell you vanman, Kate Middletons gone, Your not gonna see her Nips :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Happy birthday van and gaz.
> 
> Sooooo, Off the paris are we, Sorry to tell you vanman, Kate Middletons gone, Your not gonna see her Nips :whistling2:


So were they any good "cazna the boob man", I bet you took a peak at them,,, didn't you:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So were they any good "cazna the boob man", I bet you took a peak at them,,, didn't you:thumbup:


 
I just searched em, Mmmm yeah


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Couldnt find the real ones damit, Kates fine dont you agree, Not the one above, the real one :yes: Could be a bit more top heavy though.

Chit, Is that the time, I better get to work :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tabarnak de scotch taper! Have a safe trip!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

With all the wine in France :whistling2: I just hope he makes it back!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> With all the wine in France :whistling2: I just hope he makes it back!


Wouldn't bank on it...:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Tabarnak de *scotch tape*r! Have a safe trip!


What do you Scots call scotch tape over there? _Our_ _tape?_


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

p.a. Rocker said:


> what do you scots call scotch tape over there? _our_ _tape?_


^^^lol^^^


----------

